# Portuguese resident car importation.



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

Hopefully this will make the matter easier for others to find later.

This is a hypothetical scenario.

Having moved to Portugal and become a resident, how long must you be a resident there so that you are eligible to import a car free from ISV.

For arguments sake and clarity, when initially you moved to Portugal you did not take up the opportunity to bring a car, which you could have done free of ISV.

Is there a difference if you are a resident or a national?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you didn't bring the car with you at the time of your initial residence registration and matriculate it within the 6 month time frame, then that's it, it's a once only opportunity not to pay ISV. 

Q: how long must you be a resident there so that you are eligible to import a car free from ISV.
A: You can start the matriculation as soon as you register as a Resident, but matriculation must commence within 6 months of leaving your previous country of residence.

Q: Is there a difference if you are a resident or a national?
A: No both are treated equally, but only if both *weren't Portuguese Residents* at the time they wanted to re-locate to Portugal and import a car "free" of ISV


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

Sorry Canoeman I think you misunderstood me.

My uncle who is a Portuguese national, born there and always lived there, imported a car in from Germany during the 80's, I believe that nationals were allowed to do this. I was under the impression that this was done free of ISV.

Do you know if this is currently the case, I was under the impression that they could only do this once every 10 years?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The current regulations say a Resident which means a National or not can import a vehicle and pay ISV certain vehicles are exempt from ISV, there is no mention of 1 in 10 years
Site da DGAIEC - Descrição Regularização Fiscal

These are the regulations for a "new" resident importing "free" of ISV, there used to be a mention of this 10 years but it doesn't appear in current legislation so think that 
a) it was impossible to meet ownership & residence criteria to work
b) is "old" still information floating around
Site da DGAIEC - Descrição Isenção na tansferência de residência


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

*Canoeman* obrigado.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

I just spoke to one of my cousins last night in Portugal, they sadly also have to pay ISV on regular cars that they purchase aboroad. 

Perhaps I was thinking of pre-EU events, ah well it seems that I will have to finish the car before registering residency!


----------

